# Barn find!!!



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

So this was brought to me by a good friend of mine. He explained how it was found on a farm that his family owns back in Portugal and he brought it over a couple of years back on his last trip there. He said it never played right and would never stay in tune. It has not been used for a long time.

After taking off the neck, I can see exactly why! LOL! Nice shim job.  The neck was literally rocking back and forth.

Other than that the guitar is in great shape.

Neck appears to be nice and straight.
Frets need some cleaning and levelling
Fretboard needs to be cleaned.
Pickups have to be tested but all seems ok with the wiring inside.
Will have to polish up the brass.
There is a nice brass nut for the top that was saved
Truss rod nut moves smoothly back and forth.
I'm fixing this up for him for his son who wants to start playing guitar. Should be a fun project!

If anyone can confirm what year this is, please let me know. I believe based on some short research that it could be a 1978? The serial starts with D78 on the neck plate but really unsure.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

He'll have a nice guitar when you're done


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You can see why it was labelled the "Artist" series. The tailpiece and binding go well past what many other major manufacturers were doing at the time.

I don't know if it's an illusion, but the pickups look a bit smaller than a standard humbucker. Perhaps it's the covers.

Doing a Google image search for Ibanez Artist guitars does not show ANY asymmetrical double-cut models. Even when the search term is "offset Ibanez Artist". Plenty of symmetrical double-cuts, symmetrical double-cuts with quasi "German carve" around the body, LP-style single-cuts, and 335/Scofield-style semis, but no asymmetrical/offset bodies like this one. I don't know how rare it is, but pictures of one sure are.

Get that baby fixed up!


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

This is indeed a 1978 ibanez cn 200! 
Interesting to see the specs on it. I don't think it was as desirable due to the bolt on neck.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

PBGas said:


> This is indeed a 1978 ibanez cn 200!
> Interesting to see the specs on it. I don't think it was as desirable due to the bolt on neck.








Shouldn't be that bad since it was made in Japan by FujiGen !


----------



## hagfan (Apr 7, 2011)

The letter in an Ibanez serial number denotes the month of the year manufactured ...

Which makes this from April 1978.

The pickups are Super 80's, nicknamed "flying fingers". They are a vintage output ceramic

pickups. Quite nice sounding pickups actually.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Flying fingers pickups are quite desirable in some circles. Nice find!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

You have the Concert Series CN200CS(Cherry Sunburst) manufactured in April of 1978. I can give you more information with the entire serial number. Definitely made in Japan by FujiGen or Terada. The current price seems to be between $1,000 & $1,500 US.

There were three models in 1978 for the Concert Series,... CN100, CN200 and CN250. The CN250 had the Ibanez Tri-Sound toggle switch which gave three options for pickup voicing,(reverse phase, single coil, humbucking), for a total of nine possibilities when used in conjunction with the pickup selector.


----------

